# Celebrating, bragging and complaining all at once: I just finished 10 years in.



## Vaino (3 Aug 2006)

This week marks my TEN YEARS in point, so I thought I should take a week off to celebrate, and even join the forums here.  Have read them on and off for some time now, and I am convinced it is a good sight. Especially for the newer folks to get a handle on what to expect.  

I think I am a rarity for my 'time in' bracket, in that I have no specific complaints, unlike my civvy friends (seems most civvies hate their jobs, or their bosses or their income).  I know, SUM UP.  Just happy to be here, and happy to have at least 10 more coming. That is all. ^-^


----------



## LeonTheNeon (3 Aug 2006)

Congrats and sincere thanks for 10 years of service Vaino!


----------



## Radop (2 Sep 2006)

12 et demi (my french course coming out in me).  In some ways fast others, What the he@@ am I doing here.  Mostly good.  10 yrs is a big deal though but no gong until 12, lol.


----------



## Patrolman (2 Sep 2006)

Congratulations! I to will mark 10 years service this year. Nov.7 is my date. The army has been good to me so far and I am looking forward to what the next 10 will hold. Pro Patria!


----------



## armyrules (2 Sep 2006)

Congrats for your tens years!! Here's to 10 more!! :cheers:


----------



## big bad john (2 Sep 2006)

Happy Tenth!!!  Here's to many more!


----------



## medicineman (2 Sep 2006)

Oddly enough, I just completed my 18th a few days ago.  Congrats on making it almost half way!

MM


----------



## kratz (2 Sep 2006)

Congrats on 10 and hoping you celebrate another 10 or 15.


----------

